# Any Advice



## Towin&Growin (Jul 20, 2015)

Getting started.... Right now cycle of Parabolan, Dianabol, Testosterone & Sustanon.... What would all of you veterans recommend?

Also, what mg of Milk Thistle and Saw Palmetto?


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't call myself a veteran so I won't recommend anything but I will say that Parabolan, Dianabol, Testosterone AND Sustanon sounds absolutely crazy to be 'getting started' with !!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Wrong section


----------

